# VC vs Tk



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

Haven't seen some one post this question yet. I've finished my Empire army, so I'm looking to start a new army. I was thinking VC but seeing some of the post on TK i'm reconsidering. So what do yall think VC or TK. I know you will ask about the game style I like, that's not what I'm going for I want to know your reasons what ever they may be.


----------

